# SPS Software Step7 Micro/Win ???



## SPS Rudi (15 April 2010)

Hallo
  Ich muss mich wegen meines Studiums mit Automatisierung und SPS beschäftigen.
  Da Ich bisher überhaupt keinen Blassen schimmer davon habe, habe Ich mir zu Übungszwecke eine SPS S7 200 CPU 212 mit Systemhandbuch und Programmierkabel besorgt.
  Leider ist die mitgelieferte Diskette defekt weiß vielleicht jemand wo Ich diese Software bekommen kann oder hat vielleicht jemand eine Funktionierende Step7 Micro/Win Softwarediskette übrig ? 

  LG Rudi


----------



## Oberchefe (15 April 2010)

Von der Microwin gibt es eine (60-Tage?) Demo von Siemens (Download unter www.siemens.de). Ansonsten KAUFEN.


----------



## SPS Rudi (16 April 2010)

Hi
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
60 Tage werden sicher nicht reichen die Software kostet 99€ das ist für einen Studenten zum üben viel Geld:-(
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch eine Lizenz übrig die nicht mehr gebraucht wird ???

Rudi


----------

